
iMac - rl3
https://www.apple.com/imac/
======
davelnewton
Not having the new gear up makes the link a little superfluous.

~~~
rl3
It's live now.

~~~
davelnewton
Yeah :/ And I can continue to be disappointed w/ no 32G MBP and having to say
"HomePod" :(

